# My soap supplies haul! [Picture heavy!]



## Stakie (Aug 26, 2013)

*UPDATE ON PAGE 3!!!*


So, I made my first order to WSP. I was a little upset with how long it took to get here, but otherwise pretty satisfied. So here are images of what I got, along with some other things I got elsewhere.. or just got reticently. Or even made! Yadayada!

So the first thing I want to show you is something my fiance made for me! Yay new molds! This is the first, so it's not perfect. I love it though.








The ends come off so that I can easily push out the soap. Might be altered so that I can use a cutter but not sure yet!

Anyway, let's move on!
Here is basically the lot as a whole minus my new stick blender.



LOTS OF STUFF! I opened the box and it was like Christmas morning for me!

So here is a picture of the stick blender I just got. It's an older model (obviously) but it was never used. Plus it has the little grinder thingy. I like it because I can put oats or herbs and grind them up more thoroughly. Had to buy a new scale today, so I got one from wal-mart. Not sure how it works, but hopefully it will work for at the very least.. a little while!


----------



## Stakie (Aug 26, 2013)

Here is a closer look at all the oils I have at the moment.




Here is a closer look at all the pigmants I have. I got the Stained  glass sampler and a small extra liquid dye with my purchase. I have  never used blocks before, so this is new to me!





Coconut Cocoa lot of stuff. Going to figure out how to make something  with all of this. Got the cocoa butter sampler. Have to look up more  about the deodorized butter.





Here is a closer look of all the fragrances I ordered. Thankfully I  enjoy all of them! I was a little worried I wouldn't. There was suppose  to be one other scent with my order, but they were out of stock. Ah  well!


----------



## innerdiva73 (Aug 26, 2013)

YAY!!! :Clap:


----------



## ocean_soul (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow, it certainly does look like Christmas morning!  Lucky you.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 26, 2013)

ocean_soul said:


> Wow, it certainly does look like Christmas morning!  Lucky you.


Is it bad I still want more? :silent:


----------



## ocean_soul (Aug 26, 2013)

lol!  I think we're all the same way...


----------



## Stakie (Aug 26, 2013)

I forgot to add one more thing!

My locally bought milk. 




The farmers are amish and I was just drawn in. So I bought some. Going to use it in one of my recipes. Not sure what yet. The label says it all.


----------



## Nightlilly (Aug 27, 2013)

What does that Carribean Coconut smell? I'm looking for a good tropical smell, something like Hawaiian tropics suntan lotion.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 27, 2013)

Nightlilly said:


> What does that Carribean Coconut smell? I'm looking for a good tropical smell, something like Hawaiian tropics suntan lotion.


I think the name says it all. To me, it reminds me of a tropical drink. So it does remind me of some tropical island like Hawaii. =3

My fiance says the name is fitting. The drink it reminds him of is "Malibu rum".


----------



## savonierre (Aug 27, 2013)

That is a great haul, have fun!!


----------



## Stakie (Aug 27, 2013)

savonierre said:


> That is a great haul, have fun!!


I am going to try!


----------



## Stakie (Aug 28, 2013)

And.. some lavender I just got. Woot!




Only 5 oz worth, but I think it will work. =3


----------



## PinkCupcake (Aug 28, 2013)

Now you have to share pictures of all the wonderful soaps you make!


----------



## Stakie (Aug 29, 2013)

PinkCupcake said:


> Now you have to share pictures of all the wonderful soaps you make!


Will do! Just made my first batch.


----------



## renata (Aug 29, 2013)

What a great haul! I can't wait to see the photos of soaps you'll made


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks like you're all ready to make a bunch of soap! :smile: I'm interested in hearing your experience with the Coconut scented FO.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 29, 2013)

Skatergirl46 said:


> Looks like you're all ready to make a bunch of soap! :smile: I'm interested in hearing your experience with the Coconut scented FO.


I accidently didn't order lye. So I have to order some more. (Or I would have made a batch today with it!) I will make sure to let you know how it works though! I am so excited about using it.


----------



## Stakie (Sep 9, 2013)

I got more stuff! So more pictures!



32.5 lbs of lye! WOOHOO!



Good picture of basically what I got. Didn't want to take the bottles of lye out the box though.



Closer look at the scents I got. I am not entirely happy with them all. Hopefully they will smell better in the soap. Though, I really like the watermelon.


----------



## Stakie (Sep 9, 2013)

I got 5 lbs of shea butter and got a lb of cocoa butter free.<3



Needed more castor oil, so I bought a good amount this time. Got 5 oz of lye free with it. Bonus. YAY!


----------



## Stakie (Sep 11, 2013)

More wonderful pictures!

So my fiance made me another soap mold. I think he is a little obsessed at getting them perfect. Which, I don't mind! He even wood burned this one for me!







I almost forgot the wrapping paper my other half got me! He saw it and knew it was perfect!


----------



## renata (Sep 11, 2013)

Uau, that is a nice haul 
I love your new 'B' mold. What a cute bee


----------



## Stakie (Sep 11, 2013)

renata said:


> Uau, that is a nice haul
> I love your new 'B' mold. What a cute bee



Why thank you!


----------



## Stakie (Sep 11, 2013)

I used my ocean breeze today. I have to say it was NOT a strong scent at all. So I am disappointed. But I am crossing my fingers it smells better when it cures a bit.


----------



## Stakie (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks like another haul is on it's way! I am down to 41 oz of olive oil! Oh my goodness! Think brambleberry will be my next haul, what do you guys think?


----------



## Stakie (Sep 16, 2013)

I bought a bunch of stuff at the dollar tree today. Went a little nuts because a lot of my smaller tools had broken. So I went out to buy some new stuff! BETTY CROCKER! Yeah! Anyway, here are the pictures!





So, my fiance made me the cutter. I didn't take a picture of it! How could I!? Well anyway, my cutter broke. It was a butcher knife. I feel so much better with the one I got. It's SO much easier to use! I had a 40% off coupon so it was 5 bucks or so. Not bad, right?



I was a little disappointed I could not find any spoonulas, but at least I got these. (Just a close up of the spatulas I got) I know they are 400 F degree resistant. Which is good.


----------



## Stakie (Sep 17, 2013)

Got the rest of my lot. My grater and a glass bowl. Got it to melt down scraps, and the grater to make cocobutter or whaterever else into smaller bits.


----------



## Stakie (Sep 19, 2013)

New olive oil! Much more cost effective too! Found it today and just had to buy it. Just cut down on costs like crazy!


----------

